# What does PTS stand for?



## passie (22 March 2007)

What does PTS stand for? I gather it's something pretty bad.
I know LOL, PMSL and LMAO.
are there any other abbreviations I should know about? (Other wise I don't know what's going on for large proportions of the time - Just like normal then!)


----------



## Jemayni (22 March 2007)

Put to Sleep...


----------



## TrecPeter (22 March 2007)

Yes, you're right, it is a euphanism for Put to sleep.


----------



## passie (22 March 2007)

Oh. Not nice then.
Better than my uncle's abbrev he uses - HSL. (High Speed Lead)


----------



## passie (22 March 2007)

What about TBS?


----------



## Jemayni (22 March 2007)

thoroughbreds


----------



## passie (22 March 2007)

thanks all, I know i'm being a bit dense here!


----------



## Jemayni (22 March 2007)

Lol - not at all, OH &amp; YO were the ones I didnt get for ages!


----------



## passie (22 March 2007)

Ok, now you'll have to tell me what OH and YO stand for!!!
(actually not joking)
YO year old?


----------



## mandy4727 (22 March 2007)

YO = Yard Owner.
YM - Yard Manager
OH = Other Half
Took me ages to work some of them out to.

RL was one of them.  Real Life
oh and
OP = Opening Post.


----------



## Folara (22 March 2007)

and HTH means hope that helps ... took me ages to work that one out!!


----------



## vickers22 (22 March 2007)

what does LMAO stand for?!ooh and PMSL?


----------



## Olliedog (23 March 2007)

LMAO = laughing my ar*e off
PMSl= pissing myself laughing


----------



## Dotilas (23 March 2007)

IMO - In my opinion
IMHO - In my honest Opinion
ISH (I know, didn't get it for ages though!) - Irish Sports Horse
ILY - I love you
FFS - For f*cks sake
*ROTF*LMAO/PMSL - Rolling on the floor ...
OMG - Oh my god
BRB - Be right back
LOL - Laughing out loud


----------



## Olliedog (23 March 2007)

While Im here, what does FAO stand for? never been able to work that one out


----------



## JM07 (23 March 2007)

For Attention Of.


----------



## Olliedog (23 March 2007)

Ah. thanks


----------



## Ereiam_jh (23 March 2007)

LMFAO :  laughed my [****] arse off!


----------



## Ereiam_jh (23 March 2007)

LSMIWMK : laughed so much I've wet my knickers


----------



## Ereiam_jh (23 March 2007)

INFTJMI : It's not funny that's just my incontinence!


----------



## Sooty (23 March 2007)

IMHO - I take this to mean in my humble opinion, as that is the more normal expression. It makes little difference though!


----------

